# How often do you calibrate your monitor?



## tecboy (Aug 7, 2013)

I recently bought a Colormunki, and it works very good.  Is that extreme to calibrate every week?


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 7, 2013)

Probably not neccesary to do it that often...unless you see it shifting.

I have mine set to remind me every month, but I ignore the warning until I have some important editing to do.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 7, 2013)

That's a lot of extra work.  Unless something changes in the environment that affects the ambient light or you move things around there's no reason to recalibrate that often.  I recalibrate mine every month or two.


----------



## KmH (Aug 7, 2013)

You need to re-calibrate whenever the ambient lighting has changed, and you need to re-calibrate to correct for display aging. Monthly is often recommended.

X-Rite: Display Profiling (FREE for a limited time)


----------



## Buckster (Aug 7, 2013)

I have reminders set up to recalibrate once per month.  If I'm about to do some editing that I would consider very important, then I recalibrate for that session.

As for the changing of ambient light, the Xrite CMUNDIS ColorMunki Display I use seems to take that into account and adjusts accordingly.  I have it set to reassess and revise its settings based on the ambient light every 5 minutes.  Seems to work just fine.


----------



## tecboy (Aug 8, 2013)

I also have ColorMunki Display.  One minor problem, when I increase the brightness of my laptop and use ColorMunki to calibrate the color and I save the profile, I keep getting this error message,  "Unable to set LUTs. (-87)."  When I reduce the brightness, I don't have that problem.

Doesn't anyone has this issue?


----------



## kathyt (Aug 8, 2013)

I recalibrate once a week or if I am editing at a different time then normal. It only takes me a minute.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm on the same program as Mike! :er:


----------



## tecboy (Aug 8, 2013)

Just curious, does anyone owns Spyder or other brands?


----------



## paigew (Aug 8, 2013)

I own the spyder4elite and I calibrate monthly


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 8, 2013)

Spyder4Pro and once a month here too.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 8, 2013)

I installed Spyder 2.2 in 2007 and still running with it.  The reminder is set for every month, but is often ignored for a week or two.


----------



## KmH (Aug 8, 2013)

tecboy said:


> Just curious, does anyone owns Spyder or other brands?


X-Rite, by the recommendation of nearly every print lab I have used, and image editing expert whose books I have read.


----------



## tecboy (Aug 8, 2013)

Spyder vs ColorMunki.  I'm not going to debate like Canon vs. Nikon.  To me they are the same.  Of course one has better than another in certain features as well as another better than the one.


----------

